# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  World Harris

## BigDude

Interesting, indeed.. the guy is not even a pro yet. Comments?

----------


## BigDude

.

----------


## BigDude

df

----------


## BigDude

asdf

----------


## BigDude

ertwe

----------


## Billmister

ohhhh shit....

----------


## BigDude

xcvbxcvbxcbvxc

----------


## BigDude

rtdfgsdfgs

----------


## BigDude

zcvncvxbnvbxc

----------


## BigDude

vasdfasdf

----------


## Padawan

Wow, his waistline is amazing. Got any shots of his wheels?

----------


## Commander_Bash

wow this guy is a freakin ox he looks as big as ronnie coleman

----------


## BigDude

sd

----------


## Commander_Bash

who is this guy? hes huge if you got more pics or know sites with him can you post them

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by BigDude_ 
> *vasdfasdf*


The use of an extreme wide-angle lens exaggerates the proportions of his upper body in these photos.

He'd be impressive enough without the photographic trickery.

--dnb

----------


## Pete235

The guy is a friggin house!! But those calves look pretty suspect to me...maybe synthol or implants?

----------


## Mentzer's Ghost

You gotta start somewhere...
from this...

----------


## Mentzer's Ghost

to this!!!!

----------


## BIG R

That guy is crazy big!!! He needs to try the national stage up in Dallas this year. 25 weeks.

Big R

----------


## mike2112

no secrets bro:hard training, good diet...and big doses of GEAR GEAR GEAR
whatever this guy has the kind of physic I like..

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *The guy is a friggin house!! But those calves look pretty suspect to me...maybe synthol or implants?*


Tris look a little suspect too, but maybe that's just where he carries some fat.

--dnb

----------


## berry

incredible

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Mentzer's Ghost_ 
> *You gotta start somewhere...
> from this...*


How much time passed between the before 'n after photos?

--dnb

----------


## Shredz

my big MOFO!! yeah i agree pete something is up with those calves.

----------


## palme

HUGE!

And flat feeted.

----------


## mike2112

btw,no doubt on synthol in his arms:LOOK AT THOSE TRI !!! what a big MOFO !!!

----------


## RageControl

Muscle looks real soft like jelly . freakin HUGE tho. KInda looks like another synthol freak tho.  :Don't know:  he looks awesome in pic 2

----------


## THA NEXT CORMIER

huge ass person! but looks like he drinks pump n pose for breakfast!

----------


## silverfox

I think he may have placed at Jr. Usa's or Jr. Nats last year, Yes his arms for sure have some oil in them, but still looks good and natural for most part, no "over oiled"

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by eye_candy_ 
> *I think he may have placed at Jr. Usa's or Jr. Nats last year, Yes his arms for sure have some oil in them, but still looks good and natural for most part, no "over oiled"*


At least he doesn't have a bloated "GH Gut" and the arm and leg "enhancements" aren't out of proportion to his back development.

--dnb

----------


## The French Curler

His arms look huge, but very soft. 

One question, what the hell is all that crap on his back in pic 3?

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by The French Curler_ 
> *
> One question, what the hell is all that crap on his back in pic 3?*


Hellacious stretch marks? Monster varicose veins? The Heartbreak Of Psoriasis?

Seriously, I think he has a fixaction with Marvel Comix "The Thing." There's a whole page of picutres of him with that makeup on, on his Yahoo pictures site.

--dnb

----------


## SUPERDAVE

he's 5'7" also 
300lbs in the offseason

----------


## goldenFloyd

Saw him in person the other night at LA contest... bunch of guys went on stage to preview the Las Vegas show next weekend; world harris was by far the biggest on stage. nice guy. incredible back... it is a y back, not a v!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FCECC2

bump!!! hes freakin sick!!!

----------


## Rsox1

he has been covered many times in muscle mag he is a national competitor and has placed top ten before if i remember correctly and the cool thing is he has implant fang teeth

----------


## BIG BRUJO

shiznit this guy is a monster!!! his fucking back is huge!!

----------


## GetNBig

god dam. I wanna see what he looks like if he can get cut. Especially his legs. Who is this guy? sports player or anything or just some guy?

----------


## ZachG_85

He's an amateur. Trains with Tom Prince, who thinks he has the best upper body of any amateur. I sure don't disagree.

----------


## GetNBig

Ok what are his stats? Cause this guy's gotta done a good amount of stuff to be that fricking big, and it odd i think that he's got such a small midsection... don't u? And from what i see, no gh belly

----------


## rruhl

Will "World" Harris

2002 NPC USA Championships

----------


## rruhl

Will "World" Harris (Mens Overall Winner)

2004 Los Angeles Bodybuilding and Figure Championship
July 10, 2004, Culver City, California

http://www.graphicmuscle.com/event.a...nt=Los+Angeles
http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.p...;threadid=9073

----------


## rruhl

More LA pics

----------


## rruhl

More LA pics...

----------


## PJAY71

I think he looks great. Not as full as I would've expected when in contest shape but nonetheless good. He'll blow the hell-up with time.

----------


## rruhl

More...

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=17874
http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...T;f=15;t=17857

----------


## mass junkie

my fav rising star...in the offseason no one even comes close to this guy in mass

----------


## Prime

he used to train with johm cena the wwe wrestler. Bloody huge mofo!

----------


## rruhl

More pics

----------


## mstearns76

That is one big MOFO... ****... Wonder what his cycles look like

----------


## slizzut

Wow hes huge... In a couple pics it looks like he used synth

----------


## eacman65

that guy looks awesome for being a huge guy he has a great midsection

----------


## Sammy1980

I hear hes competing soon, with a estimated competition weight of 225lbs, from the pics it look like he could compete 240+...
Maybe i heard wrong.

Sammy

----------


## rruhl

2004 NPC USA

They Dug Him !

Written by: Shawn Perine 

Dugdale Wins Over Honors; *Harris garners 2nd Pro Card*
In the end the decision was unanimous. Judges and audience agreed that Light-Heavyweight Mark Dugdale was the cream of the crop at the 2004 USA Bodybuilding Championships. 

After outclassing his class the Washington State resident took center stage in the overall posedown, besting Bantamweight Steven Burke, Lightweight Ralph Gaxiola, Middleweight Garrett Allin, Heavyweight Will Harris and Super-Heavyweight Chris Cook.

Dugdale displayed a near-perfect combination of refined muscularity, spot-on conditioning and polished posing to not only take the overall title and a pro card, but generate the same kind of buzz last year's winner, Richard Jones garnered.

*Will "World" Harris, he of the previously unfulfilled potential, finally made good on his genetic gifts and was rewarded with the event's second pro card as a result.*

Super-Heavyweight champ Chris Cook reprised his bittersweet role of last year. Despite his pro proportions and elite leg development, the USA judges saw the watery film obscuring his hard-earned muscles as a critical flaw.

http://www.flexonline.com/news/50

----------


## rruhl

2004 NPC USA

Prejudging

----------


## Prime

shame his left lat is messed up!

----------


## rruhl

2004 NPC USA

Finals

----------


## ripsid

In the earlier off season pics his calfes look like they were synthed up, but after looking at the npc pics, I'd say they aren't. He'd get eaten up by the pro's! Big time! He looks better in the offseason then in comp form. His arms when cut look small compared to the light heavy guy! Weird....I'd kill to have his physic so I'm not ripping him, I just think compared to a guy like Ronnie, Jay, Dexter, or Lee and the guys you'd be able to tell who's better.

SID

----------


## KGBnine

bunp...this guy is nasty huge!!

----------


## XxElitexX

Huge

----------


## MASTER

he looks ridiculous in the offseason, he almost rivals ronnie, but he duznt seem to cut well, ah well it will come in time and with larger cutting cycle dosages.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> he looks ridiculous in the offseason, he almost rivals ronnie, but he duznt seem to cut well, ah well it will come in time and with larger cutting cycle dosages.



thats cause ronnie uses boatloads of GH every **** say....im sure if this guy took that approach he would also look like an alien...its good to see big guys that dont overdo the GH

----------


## MASTER

> thats cause ronnie uses boatloads of GH every **** say....im sure if this guy took that approach he would also look like an alien...its good to see big guys that dont overdo the GH


 :LOL:  True. What I was getting at tho is that he duznt seem to take long enough to cut, or takes too low doses in his cutting cycle, because he lost huge amounts of muscle from those offseason pics, if he got his cutting right, he wud b contending pro events for sure.

----------


## gustav

This creature (overcoming the ordinary human being's world) is really impressively wonderful. I've seen one of his pictures without knowing his full name, but his extraordinarily extra-huge body has been subconciously reminded as well as he could mentally hit my backhead! Many of the viewers once said he was suspected to use steroids , but one of the steroids .com members is saying that he's sure to use synthol. Well... what shall be the truth?

----------


## Hyperlite

do you have the one picture where he's standing in front the buildings?

----------

